# tracepath -  packet length (bug?)

## paziu

hello,

this is an example output of tracepath with a specified pktlen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # tracepath -l 28 10.100.100.4
> 
> Error: length must be >= 28
> ...

 

I did not know that 28 is not >= 28  :Smile: 

paziu

ping utility, iputils-sss20100418

2.6.36-gentoo-r1 

x86_64

----------

## gerdesj

 *paziu wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> this is an example output of tracepath with a specified pktlen:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Sorry mate, but 28 *is* greater than OR EQUAL to 28

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Etal

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry mate, but 28 *is* greater than OR EQUAL to 28
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

But tracepath disagrees  :Wink: 

----------

## Hu

This is net-misc/iputils-20100418-r1 - tracepath claims that ! 28 >= 28.

----------

